# Egypt - Can You Guess What This Is?



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello, I hope you are all happy and with good health.  

What have you been seeing in Egypt lately that has you puzzled?

The building in this GE image is over 300 feet wide, and appears to have a roof intact.  I thought it resembled a fortress of some sort.  The other sections of the site are also fun to explore.  It makes one wonder. Location coordinates below.

Latitude 
31°10'37.12"N
Longitude 
27°41'2.64"E








> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-20 15:14:34Reaction Score: 1


You'll be excited to know, according to Robert Monroe, that in the FUTURE, when humanity as we know it is gone, with all of its trash, it will be nothing but BEAUTY.
Gardens to resemble gigantic flowers when seen from above. Bodies to inhabit only if one needs them...
Will be SO nice.
I'd posted "Atlantean" paintings from Damanhur somewhere on here. Lots of amazing images, but the cities look like different shaped "star forts". Different geometries. Names in Coptic or Greek. 
DAMANHUR : GALLERY
DAMANHUR : GALLERY


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-20 18:46:35Reaction Score: 5


A star civilization buffet! Huzzah!

Krishtar, Can you tell us where your images are from exactly?
We have enough mysteries on our hands.
Thanks.

Nearby:  Checking out the eastern tip of Alexandria, Egypt, I found plenty of starforts!
The ancient world is revealing itself daily.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-20 19:43:30Reaction Score: 1


Its a resort in Mersa Murough, 
The interesting thing to me is the deep blue hole on the coast.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-20 19:56:20Reaction Score: 1


Mersa Matruh?
I still cant find the OP image location.
Looks like they are building up the ancient infrastructure.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-20 20:13:20Reaction Score: 1


Put this into google maps search box then wander along the coast a bit in satellite view. I'd do it for you and paste the link but maps.google has gotten slow on me.
 31°10'37.12"N  27°41'2.64"E


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-20 20:21:32Reaction Score: 2


The pyramids are not the only wonder of Egypt.

Cairo,
I do not have much from this corner of our realm but have noted that it needs a much closer look, there is a lot nearby!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-20 21:42:07Reaction Score: 1


We need to dig out more on Egypt!
Its a treasure trove of ancient structures.
Thanks JD.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-20 23:09:02Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> A star civilization buffet! Huzzah!
> 
> Krishtar, Can you tell us where your images are from exactly?
> We have enough mysteries on our hands.
> ...


HI, yes the coordinates are at the top of the photos. 
Latitude 31°10'37.12"N
Longitude 27°41'2.64"E

Wow, those are great finds!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-20 23:12:11Reaction Score: 1


Since you're a GE junkie, and I'm not, ever check out northern Canada? Siberia?
You obviously have a gift for spotting "unnatural" shapes. But also seem to prefer deserts. Easier to spot, I'd wager.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-20 23:27:56Reaction Score: 2


Most of the northern coast of Africa is pretty desolate, as if something just wiped the surface clean of anything organic and all vertical structures and has had enough time to at least look weathered, this maybe an accelerated process due to the abrasive nature of sand, wind and sand= sand blaster!

Although the tourism industry seems to care very little for what can be seen from above!

Same little town as above.


That thing is big!


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-21 00:19:53Reaction Score: 8


For some reason I've never really gone on google maps over the deserts in Egypt.  

Pretty obvious what caused the desertification:

Lichtenberg figures from electrical discharges


Egyptian desert areas and all sorts of strange grid lines around towns as well


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 00:47:28Reaction Score: 0




Mabzynn said:


> For some reason I've never really gone on google maps over the deserts in Egypt.
> 
> Pretty obvious what caused the desertification:
> 
> ...


Can you pinpoint where the energy discharged from? Or a concentration? Or does it just seem to have seeped forth?
Technology or energy systems going awry? Or directed assault?


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-21 01:20:12Reaction Score: 8




Starmonkey said:


> Can you pinpoint where the energy discharged from? Or a concentration? Or does it just seem to have seeped forth?
> Technology or energy systems going awry? Or directed assault?


I'm looking.  Didn't want to lose this in the process:









I don't know man they're everywhere but they seem to be following some structures.  Almost looks like a giant tire tread line in some places.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 03:12:52Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Since you're a GE junkie, and I'm not, ever check out northern Canada? Siberia?
> You obviously have a gift for spotting "unnatural" shapes. But also seem to prefer deserts. Easier to spot, I'd wager.


Not sure if you were talking to me, but I've recently been putting my energy into the IntraCoastal Waterway of North America.  There are many layers to peel back, and I often want to jump to some kind of conclusions, but I do think the world was very different in olden times.  So much of it is still buried, by the last big event.  It seems it might be reoccurring, which might be why things are hard to pin down.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 05:03:33Reaction Score: 1


Looking at deserted areas is smart. Since they been blasted.
Sahara, Gobi, SW U.S., Australia...
But, of course with time, jungles and oceans cover things too.
I'm curious about passage from Finland to Russia, and what that might turn up.
Keep digging! No time for love, Dr Jones!


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 09:19:34Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Its a resort in Mersa Murough,
> The interesting thing to me is the deep blue hole on the coast.


I'm also interested.  I at first didn't see the hole.  Funny, it was staring me in the face.  What are your thoughts?  I would imagine it might be passage of some sort.  For what, I could only guess.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 09:29:27Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> I'm also interested.  I at first didn't see the hole.  Funny, it was staring me in the face.  What are your thoughts?  I would imagine it might be passage of some sort.  For what, I could only guess.


Other than the shore side shallow bit looking man made (straight edge) there isn't enogh resolution in the image to make anything else out. I tried bing maps but it was no better. For now its just a deep hole and the only possibility that comes to mind os its used for diving training for the tourists who come to the resort or possibly Egyptian Navy divers. Speculation obviously.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 10:00:29Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Looking at deserted areas is smart. Since they been blasted.
> Sahara, Gobi, SW U.S., Australia...
> But, of course with time, jungles and oceans cover things too.
> I'm curious about passage from Finland to Russia, and what that might turn up.
> Keep digging! No time for love, Dr Jones!


I see what you mean about the passage from Finland to Russia.  Thank you for pointing that out to me.


Mabzynn said:


> For some reason I've never really gone on google maps over the deserts in Egypt.
> 
> Pretty obvious what caused the desertification:
> 
> ...


I think people are waking up to the horror that this is real and are asking the question: Will it happen again?  We see the evidence, and it's shocking. lol


Starmonkey said:


> You'll be excited to know, according to Robert Monroe, that in the FUTURE, when humanity as we know it is gone, with all of its trash, it will be nothing but BEAUTY.
> Gardens to resemble gigantic flowers when seen from above. Bodies to inhabit only if one needs them...
> Will be SO nice.
> I'd posted "Atlantean" paintings from Damanhur somewhere on here. Lots of amazing images, but the cities look like different shaped "star forts". Different geometries. Names in Coptic or Greek.
> ...


I looked at the paintings.  Very amazing details.  Thank you for pointing Monroe out to me.  Inspiring thoughts.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 10:25:13Reaction Score: 1


Sorry forgot to point out a couple of things about that building. Even from the aerial image its clear it has a metal roof and equally clear it is a ventilated roof. The possibility that springs to mind is warehouse of some description with the little bit that is higher than the majority being the office complex within it. The thing that makes that a tad doubtful is the road.
The other thing that springs to mind is its an entertainment complex, yes bizarrely some resort operators in hot countries insalll daft things like indoor ski slopes etc. Daft to me perhaps not so daft to people who don't get snow.
I've looked on startpage images and duckduckgo images (which is not working properly again) and all I get is pictures of sunny beaches.

As for the blasting of deserts by tech/nature/the gods or whatever may have had the power to blast given the movable nature of sand it seems pointless to look for evidence of blasting in sandy places. Much more chance if one looks in rocky deserts. The mainstream make the desert=sand connection for obfuscation purposes, maybe?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 10:30:46Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> Can you pinpoint where the energy discharged from? Or a concentration? Or does it just seem to have seeped forth?
> Technology or energy systems going awry? Or directed assault?


I'll jump in on this, as I've spent a lot of time looking at north Africa in google maps pondering precisely this question. The Lichtenberg patterns are pretty much everywhere there, and reaching across Arabia too. In fact they are pretty much eveywhere on Earth, but show up clearer in less populous and lush areas

The mainstream would say these patterns are due to billions of years of water erosion, and indeed you would see similar patterns if this was the case.  The key thing to consider though is water will create these patterns by finding a lower potential energy state, always downhill.  Electricity creates them by equalising charge differences, if you ever see a pattern like this that doesn't follow topography, it's a good candidate for electrical discharge.

The thing that clinches it for me though is some of the other forms you see in these areas....from pitted areas, to melted areas....in Libya, there is a massive  round dark area, if you follow north east from that you see hundreds of square miles of the strangest "dunes" that look more like frozen raised lightning




I don't think it's any coincidence thunder gods are important worldwide, and especially so in this part of the world.  I do tend to think this stuff was created naturally, by the Earth being in a more electrically active environment (be it a more active sun, or being within the influence of other bodies), Can't rule out an alien god smiting us earthlings, but I just don't see how man could cause such widespread devastation

Electric unvierse ideas don't only allow for atmospheric energy collection as we discuss here, they also may give us a better understanding of geology too


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 10:44:51Reaction Score: 0




CitizenShip said:


> Most of the northern coast of Africa is pretty desolate, as if something just wiped the surface clean of anything organic and all vertical structures and has had enough time to at least look weathered, this maybe an accelerated process due to the abrasive nature of sand, wind and sand= sand blaster!
> 
> Although the tourism industry seems to care very little for what can be seen from above!
> 
> ...


Yes, I've found that these so-called resorts are pretty void of tourists.  Can you spot a parking lot that looks busy?  Seems like lots of construction though.  I agree.  Something did blast it.


jd755 said:


> Sorry forgot to point out a couple of things about that building. Even from the aerial image its clear it has a metal roof and equally clear it is a ventilated roof. The possibility that springs to mind is warehouse of some description with the little bit that is higher than the majority being the office complex within it. The thing that makes that a tad doubtful is the road.
> The other thing that springs to mind is its an entertainment complex, yes bizarrely some resort operators in hot countries insalll daft things like indoor ski slopes etc. Daft to me perhaps not so daft to people who don't get snow.
> I've looked on startpage images and duckduckgo images (which is not working properly again) and all I get is pictures of sunny beaches.
> 
> As for the blasting of deserts by tech/nature/the gods or whatever may have had the power to blast given the movable nature of sand it seems pointless to look for evidence of blasting in sandy places. Much more chance if one looks in rocky deserts. The mainstream make the desert=sand connection for obfuscation purposes, maybe?


I get what you are saying about the metal roof and things looking modern.  The idea I want to share is this:  What if the last civilization that went nuclear, had high tech roofs and ventilation systems.  Do we know how long our current systems would hold up on the coast of a salty ocean?  I wonder if that roof is metal, what it would be composed of, being right on the water?  It seems the building sits on older ruins, and that the building itself, at least the walls might be similar to a fortress.  It looks to me, that we are looking at something that resembles a star fort, but with it's technology in tact, or at least maybe hidden by a newer roof?  Yes I love to speculate lol.

I will have to dig out another photo I took of another fortress that has some remnants of tech still intact.  You can clearly see the buildings were stripped of all the aerials that protruded from the base of the structures.  Pesky GE doesn't do the disinformation warriors any favors, that's for sure. lol

I agree about the rocky deserts.  A lot to see and ponder.  It seems the planet heated up and had a plasmic cookout.  Then we rebuild using the salvage and of course we have no clue what the heck we are doing.  Being fools and cutting down all the forests, polluting the waters and sky.  Being completely dumb, acting like we can't think for ourselves.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WenzislausDate: 2020-02-21 12:13:41Reaction Score: 1


Hey first time posting. Been lurking this site for a while. Familiar with all the big threads/ideas and tend to agree with the general view of our “new” narrative.

This thread inspired me to look over some areas on google earth. Egypt near where the OP posted has tons of geometric shapes in the landscape. And lots of grid like patterns that are completely unnatural and seem like they had to have been roads and towns at some point. Also took a look at the area where Finland goes into Russia as suggested and noticed this. Almost looks like the remnants of what could’ve been a star fort. I’m seeing the triangular points. Either way these lines have to be man made. It’s NW of St. Petersburg a ways.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 12:53:16Reaction Score: 1




MagnusOpus said:


> I'll jump in on this, as I've spent a lot of time looking at north Africa in google maps pondering precisely this question. The Lichtenberg patterns are pretty much everywhere there, and reaching across Arabia too. In fact they are pretty much eveywhere on Earth, but show up clearer in less populous and lush areas
> 
> The mainstream would say these patterns are due to billions of years of water erosion, and indeed you would see similar patterns if this was the case.  The key thing to consider though is water will create these patterns by finding a lower potential energy state, always downhill.  Electricity creates them by equalising charge differences, if you ever see a pattern like this that doesn't follow topography, it's a good candidate for electrical discharge.
> 
> ...


I can imagine errors being made with planetary bio-organic grid technology that we know nothing about.  Interfaces into the grid tech of the planet that were monkeyed with.  I can imagine a curious person turning on such a device if left to their own means, or malcontent.  It doesn't seem anywhere in the world was spared the devastating consequences.  

Imagine if such an event occurred, what it would do to the consciousness of all humans.  I can imagine a devolution.  The secret would need to be kept, and in that process, darkness would descend upon the minds of those who knew the truth, but kept it hidden.  A deep sadness and disconnect would ensue.  A panic to cover up the evidence would also take over.  An absolute need for power would also follow, in order to have complete control of the cover-up.  People would be forced to live with people in power who are afraid to admit to what they have done.  Those living with the most fear, would create a new world ruled by it.  Knowing full well what they did and what they are now doing.  Time catches up, I think that's happening.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 13:01:07Reaction Score: 0


What SUN are we on? Five? Six?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 13:13:13Reaction Score: 1


Good questions I'll have a stab at them.


Krishtar said:


> What if the last civilization that went nuclear, had high tech roofs and ventilation systems


How would you know?
Metal roofing isn't that long lasting even in dry climates. It's proximity to the ocean will see the demise of any metal roofs sooner rather than later.
We have house designs today that can cool and heat themselves passively by simple demonstrable techniques it would be a pretty dumb 'hi-tech' civilsation that didn't employ these techniques. As for ths one its too mired in the fake world of commerce to do 'common sense solutions', oh the cost, the cost.


Krishtar said:


> Do we know how long our current systems would hold up on the coast of a salty ocean?


In the shipyard I worked in a lot of my time was spent up on metal roofs and the sheeting was corrugated steel covered in bitumen or galvanised. Naturally the sea air would find any chink in this protection and rust the steel from inside out so too speak. Many a time I put my foot through or nearly through a bitumen covered roofing sheet.
The 'modern answer' is to coat the steel in plastic which despite the best of efforts of the oil industry chemists cracks and hardens in the sun and once cracked the wet salty sea air gets in and has a ball. I've no idea how long any of these materials last in salty air but my guess would be if they lasted a human lifetime of say 75 years they wouldn't go much more.
The only thing I can say is the build hall which was erected in the mid 80's and covered from top to tail in plastic covered steel sheeting is overdue for having its 'skin' replaced. The current operators of the shipyard baulked at the cost, the amount of time it would take to do and the disruption to the work of building ships but they have no other option but to replace or close the place down.


Krishtar said:


> I wonder if that roof is metal, what it would be composed of, being right on the water?


Plastic covered steel sheeting or galvanically proteced steel sheeting. Cannot tell from the aerial view.


Krishtar said:


> It seems the building sits on older ruins, and that the building itself, at least the walls might be similar to a fortress.


Cannot see older ruins. Imagine it woithout its fancy corners and what do you then see?
Until someone finds a picture taken from ground level or someone who has been to the resort can say what it is all we have are guesses.


Krishtar said:


> It looks to me, that we are looking at something that resembles a star fort, but with it's technology in tact, or at least maybe hidden by a newer roof?


It's a rectangular building with pointy out bits on the corners and one bit on one side with a higher roof than the rest of it, at least it is to my eyes. It has none of the geometry that the stars have.
I've yet to see any photogrpahs from inside any of these stars which shows even the slightest hint of them having technology installed. I know that is not a popular statement at this place but honestly I have no idea why there are no photogrpahs of inside the structures within the structure with all the people who are looking into it some in great detail there seem to be precious few who actually roll up and take pictures, just my feelings pay me no heed.
Also if they can build on the footiings/foundations of older buildings so perfectly then why haven't they done so on more of these things.
As for what the thing is in reality all we can do is either go there ourselves or find someone who has and ask them.


Krishtar said:


> Being fools and cutting down all the forests


For what its worth I know, though don't know how I just know, that the people who began the deforesting of this plane knew precisely how humanity works in harmoniuos relationships and for whatever reason they wanted disharmony. We today cannot begin to grasp the numbers of forests that have been disappeared.

The thing is for me with the blasting of deserts theory is if there were no prexisting deserts then where did all the desert dwelling plants, insects, birds, animals come from?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 13:22:27Reaction Score: 1


Roofs are some of the most replaced elements of housing and building.
That's why GE is FUN, but a fairly limited (and controlled) venture.
I'm sure SH is clueing them in to things needing doctored. Just try to get copies of everything you see!


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 13:52:02Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> The thing is for me with the blasting of deserts theory is if there were no prexisting deserts then where did all the desert dwelling plants, insects, birds, animals come from?


Most animals in deserts are either very small, or eat very small animals, and are not that different from species that live in other environments.  If deserts were blasted, these would be most likely to survive in the nearby areas and would quickly fill whaever niches were available. Genetic bottlenecks would likely be created by such events favouring any particularly adapted or adaptable creatures.  

Of course, if the Sahara was created 500 years ago, as is sometimes suggested here, there wouldn't be much time for unique animals to evolve, but I'm not aware of too many massively unique desert animals unless you have some in mind?

The camel of course was introduced to North Africa, and evolved in much colder but equally arid environments

The other thing to consider is it doesn't have to be a one off mega event doing this.....more like a cosmic thunderstorm with lots of smaller discharges focused on high areas and the like (ever wonder why worldwide mythology always puts the gods living in the mountains? Some of them even say mountains are created by lightning) Looking at the forms seen on the earth would tend to support the idea it wasn't just one big bang, and discharge doesn't always have to be caused by arcing, "glow mode" plasma could also be involved (something like the pillars of fire in the bible)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 14:06:26Reaction Score: 2




MagnusOpus said:


> Most animals in deserts are either very small, or eat very small animals, and are not that different from species that live in other environments.  If deserts were blasted, these would be most likely to survive in the nearby areas and would quickly fill whaever niches were available. Genetic bottlenecks would likely be created by such events favouring any particularly adapted or adaptable creatures.
> 
> Of course, if the Sahara was created 500 years ago, as is sometimes suggested here, there wouldn't be much time for unique animals to evolve, but I'm not aware of too many massively unique desert animals unless you have some in mind?
> 
> ...


Or, if inspired to activity by solar cycles or perhaps COMETS, whatever they are.
I don't recall Halley's, back in my youth, but they are responsible in much fiction for upheaval and craziness.
Maybe they're catalysts. Instigators.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 14:09:20Reaction Score: 0


I'm just asking questions. Entire ecosystems are dependent on deserts be they sandy, rocky, somewhere in between, arid deserts or cold deserts. Often I feel the narrow sand=desert correlation is deliberate as I said. Point is there is food and habitat in desert which supports life lived within the desert conditions.
Size of animals is of no relevance to me. The largest animal on the island of Britain today is a red deer stag doesn't mean that it is the only large animal the conditions support.
Deserts are actually very fertile for the most part and they can be re-greened by proven methods and in pretty short order.


My guess is the blasting theory presumes there was once something on the land that was worth blasting, assuming the blasting was done by man or gods/aliens etc then why did it stop, when did it stop?
If it's natural blasting through earthly processes/atmospheric processes or interstallar processes then what preconditions are required for the event to occur?
And why hasn't it carried on occuring?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 14:12:50Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Or, if inspired to activity by solar cycles or perhaps COMETS, whatever they are.
> I don't recall Halley's, back in my youth, but they are responsible in much fiction for upheaval and craziness.
> Maybe they're catalysts. Instigators.


Indeed comets seem to be implicated in a lot!

As this is all a bit derailly of the original subject, and I couldn't find a dedicated thread already, I've made one for discussion of electric universe and how it may fit into the overall picture

_Electrical Geology?....show us what you got_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 14:14:48Reaction Score: 1


Stag-nation. Atmospheric conditions have changed. We're no longer swimming around, we're dried out and separated.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 14:32:36Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> I'm just asking questions. Entire ecosystems are dependent on deserts be they sandy, rocky, somewhere in between, arid deserts or cold deserts. Often I feel the narrow sand=desert correlation is deliberate as I said. Point is there is food and habitat in desert which supports life lived within the desert conditions.
> Size of animals is of no relevance to me. The largest animal on the island of Britain today is a red deer stag doesn't mean that it is the only large animal the conditions support.
> Deserts are actually very fertile for the most part and they can be re-greened by proven methods and in pretty short order.
> 
> ...


Personally I favour the blasting if it happened being a natural phenomena.....This thread isn't really the place here to go into depth about the mechanism (we are derailing original subject).,,,but if you are interested in the subject look up the Thunderbolts project, they present a very deep and compelling case for electrical processes (well plasma physics to be exact) being an important factor in cosmology at all scales in the universe, and I've just created a thread here to discuss further

as for the size of animals....yes any environment can support large animals, but following a drastic change in ecosystem it will be small less specialised creatures that move in first (so maybe that does support the idea of the Sahara being recent?).....heck, if you believe the mainstream story (and I do question plenty of it!), this exact mechanism is why Humans are here and dinosaurs turned into birds!


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 15:02:20Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Roofs are some of the most replaced elements of housing and building.
> That's why GE is FUN, but a fairly limited (and controlled) venture.
> I'm sure SH is clueing them in to things needing doctored. Just try to get copies of everything you see!





Starmonkey said:


> Or, if inspired to activity by solar cycles or perhaps COMETS, whatever they are.
> I don't recall Halley's, back in my youth, but they are responsible in much fiction for upheaval and craziness.
> Maybe they're catalysts. Instigators.


Yes, I'm hoping that we are not causing further censorship by bringing attention to things that are freely available to look at.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 15:04:26Reaction Score: 1




MagnusOpus said:


> Personally I favour the blasting if it happened being a natural phenomena.....


No to me its not derailing at all.
The speculation is the building in the op is star related. The surrounding patterns are given as further support for the proposition.
Therefore if the building is as Krishtar speculates then there is a fair assumption that looking at the wider area could reveal further clues to support or doubt the proposition.
From the op digital photos provided by google it is not possibe to see enough detail to have the wider area be of use in this endeavour. Feet on the ground are required.
If the area was blasted by whatever process then the presumption is the buildings foundations survived but nothing else did or at least nothing else that has been dugout and reused for construction purposes.
Krishtar please correct me if I am off base with any of this.


MagnusOpus said:


> yes any environment can support large animals, but following a drastic change in ecosystem it will be small less specialised creatures that move in first (so maybe that does support the idea of the Sahara being recent?).....heck, if you believe the mainstream story (and I do question plenty of it!), this exact mechanism is why Humans are here and dinosaurs turned into birds!


The life within the desert didn't just move in after an area of land was blasted by whatever means into desert unless there was a desert a natural desert if you will nearby full of that life. If the area pre blast was forested or running agriculture then the flora/fauna/insect life there would be destroyed as effectively as any human activity and any escaping the destruction could not survive in the new conditions.

I gave belief up a fair while ago not that it is of any relevance. It binds 'n blinds, in my experience as always.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 15:33:40Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> No to me its not derailing at all.
> The speculation is the building in the op is star related. The surrounding patterns are given as further support for the proposition.
> Therefore if the building is as Krishtar speculates then there is a fair assumption that looking at the wider area could reveal further clues to support or doubt the proposition.
> From the op digital photos provided by google it is not possibe to see enough detail to have the wider area be of use in this endeavour. Feet on the ground are required.
> ...


No I think you are right.  I am questioning the emergence of new construction on the foundations of the old world that was blasted away.  I'm speculating, if we have old buildings in the US that are unexplainable, then it would be reasonable to search for similar anomaly's.

Here's a thought about deserts, and some science fiction thrown in for fun.  Some desertification is more recent than other desertification.  Some that happened in more recent time, is pretty uninhabitable.  Places that were once desert, might have been terraformed back into habitable lands, but then turned back into desert when the whole system was compromised, therefore whole regions collapsed into desertification without the grid system protecting those areas.  The grid being a network of energy vortices throughout our realm, which have been knowingly manipulated throughout history.  I think the only people who understood the technology were the same that were driven away by the likes of those in power now.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 15:35:21Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> Yes, I'm hoping that we are not causing further censorship by bringing attention to things that are freely available to look at.


This is a tragicomical one I found the other day while trying to look at the starforts of Antwerp.....lovely high resolution image of half of one being turned into a building site, while the unmolested half is strangely pixelated....others in the complex have also had the same treatment...hmmmmmm


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 15:41:39Reaction Score: 0




MagnusOpus said:


> This is a tragicomical one I found the other day while trying to look at the starforts of Antwerp.....lovely high resolution image of half of one being turned into a building site, while the unmolested half is strangely pixelated....others in the complex have also had the same treatment...hmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 41087


Wow, something that should be protected and studied, once again being erased from the hall of records.  Yes the pixelation is ridiculous, but to someone with no knowledge of what that is, they would only be slightly confused, and wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-21 15:55:27Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> The life within the desert didn't just move in after an area of land was blasted by whatever means into desert unless there was a desert a natural desert if you will nearby full of that life. If the area pre blast was forested or running agriculture then the flora/fauna/insect life there would be destroyed as effectively as any human activity and any escaping the destruction could not survive in the new conditions.
> 
> I gave belief up a fair while ago not that it is of any relevance. It binds 'n blinds, in my experience as always.


I'm not so sure about that....Nature abhors a vacuum....after a massive ecosystem change it starts filling whatever niches it can immediately....I've just spent some time looking at animals native to Egypt, and can't find anything there that is massively specialised to a desert environment, most of it will just as happily live in grassland....one example being one of the bigger animals there, the caracal....there are a few animals like the sand cat and long eared hedgehog that have big ears to dissipate heat, but that just seems like a simple trait selected by conditions

Yeh, I agree with you on holding strong beliefs, I'm always willing to look at evidence and change my outlook


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 16:19:25Reaction Score: 2


One aspect of desertiification which is rarely if ever looked at and I only discovered it by listening to Bill Mollison and Geoff Lawton explaining it in a PDC course on the youtubes. It's the salting up of the land by lowering the water table.
As the water level in the soil/land/aquifer is depleted and cannot be replenished as all the trees have been cut down with grazing taking care of potential reseedng the minerall salts once held in suspension encrust the soil killing the soil life and leaving the soil salty.
The key bit being the soil within reach of tree/plant roots becomes salty and toxic to the roots. Salt dissolved in water can be dealt with by the fungi and the tree but once the dry salt kills the fungi its game over for the tree.

Fungal spores are endurance masters and the most widespread of things, my guess as an aside is that when 'science' talks of viruses they are actually talkng about fungal spores or fungus/moulds'.
They move back in as soon as the soil conditions reach correct hydration and become the life enablers they truly are.
A bit of a wander away but still relevant to the discussion I feel.

Now for a bit of speculation.
What if that deep hole is actually housing a power producing mechanism ala Vicktor Schauberger style. Sorry it doesn't seem you can search within the text at that link but the method is in there somewhere, well worth the time iot takes to read anyway as it will boggle the mind and that's always good. Minds need boggling to shut them up!
IF and that is a big if based on the op photo then the big building might house aquifer pumping gear and be a power station of sorts which may explain its apparent isolation from the rest of the resort and its proximity to the hole.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 17:16:45Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> What if that deep hole is actually housing a power producing mechanism ala Vicktor Schauberger style. Sorry it doesn't seem you can search within the text at that link but the method is in there somewhere, well worth the time iot takes to read anyway as it will boggle the mind and that's always good. Minds need boggling to shut them up!
> IF and that is a big if based on the op photo then the big building might house aquifer pumping gear and be a power station of sorts which may explain its apparent isolation from the rest of the resort and its proximity to the hole


Thanks for sharing that book link.  I downloaded it and will start reading hopefully soon.  What if star forts had a similar purpose?  Another interesting thing about water, is that it takes on the energy of everything it comes in contact with, even thoughts.  Dr. Emoto showed in his experiments that water in natural, or harmonious environments, would form beautiful ice crystals, while water around bad thoughts, words, or poison wouldn't form into crystals that were beautiful.

If you think about how star forts are shaped, they are similar to a snowflake pattern, so maybe they needed to be that way in order to resonate properly with nature.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WenzislausDate: 2020-02-21 17:55:34Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> If you think about how star forts are shaped, they are similar to a snowflake pattern, so maybe they needed to be that way in order to resonate properly with nature.


Was just thinking something similar. That the different star shapes account for the different frequencies of where they are located and perhaps are built to the shapes the frequencies of that exact location produce. Or something to a similar affect. And that having the precise star shape for that frequency somehow provides certain resonanting qualities. Maybe that’s what has to do with free energy. 

I have to admit all the free energy bits of star forts have never really made sense to me. Neither have all the “fireplaces and spires are for atmospheric electricity” claims. I just don’t see where people are drawing the connections. I do see the connections with resonance, frequencies and possibly ley lines whatever those truly are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 18:42:30Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> One aspect of desertiification which is rarely if ever looked at and I only discovered it by listening to Bill Mollison and Geoff Lawton explaining it in a PDC course on the youtubes. It's the salting up of the land by lowering the water table.
> As the water level in the soil/land/aquifer is depleted and cannot be replenished as all the trees have been cut down with grazing taking care of potential reseedng the minerall salts once held in suspension encrust the soil killing the soil life and leaving the soil salty.
> The key bit being the soil within reach of tree/plant roots becomes salty and toxic to the roots. Salt dissolved in water can be dealt with by the fungi and the tree but once the dry salt kills the fungi its game over for the tree.
> 
> ...


Vortices! Spin it! Where IS my mind?!
Vortex cannons... I wonder if they sound like foghorns?...
So, there could be some defensive capabilities, just to protect the thing itself, not outlying features or colonies.
More speculation.
If cannonballs were actually for EM vorticing within tubes. Iron?...


Krishtar said:


> Thanks for sharing that book link.  I downloaded it and will start reading hopefully soon.  What if star forts had a similar purpose?  Another interesting thing about water, is that it takes on the energy of everything it comes in contact with, even thoughts.  Dr. Emoto showed in his experiments that water in natural, or harmonious environments, would form beautiful ice crystals, while water around bad thoughts, words, or poison wouldn't form into crystals that were beautiful.
> 
> If you think about how star forts are shaped, they are similar to a snowflake pattern, so maybe they needed to be that way in order to resonate properly with nature.


Yes, actually EVERYTHING does. Water is just easier to observe. The less dense, the more malleable. So AIR?...
Thoughts and emotions have POWER. Especially the more attention and concentration you give them.
Floating rocks...


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-21 19:02:56Reaction Score: 1




Wenzislaus said:


> Was just thinking something similar. That the different star shapes account for the different frequencies of where they are located and perhaps are built to the shapes the frequencies of that exact location produce. Or something to a similar affect. And that having the precise star shape for that frequency somehow provides certain resonanting qualities. Maybe that’s what has to do with free energy.
> 
> I have to admit all the free energy bits of star forts have never really made sense to me. Neither have all the “fireplaces and spires are for atmospheric electricity” claims. I just don’t see where people are drawing the connections. I do see the connections with resonance, frequencies and possibly ley lines whatever those truly are.


Yes the world is very mapped out and terraformed by a previous civilization.  There is quite the evidence to witness now with satellite imagery.  It's like someone decided to unveil it knowing in a matter of time, we'd all start putting the pieces together.  Especially those of us who have the reoccurring dream of dying by tidal waves, bright flashes, and multiple twisters tearing apart the landscapes.  Living underground to escape, some being rescued into spaceships, but most just coming back over and over with the dreams, and the feeling of being a science experiment.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 19:08:43Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> There is quite the evidence to witness now with satellite imagery.


Only problem is its all digital and to me untrstworthy. They pixelate things not to hide them but to accustum the mind of the viewer to the supposition its really an accurate picture og 'whats there' its just the tech that is inadequate'.
As for satellites when someone can exlain in simple english how they stay up there withourt any means of propulsion hell will freeze over.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WenzislausDate: 2020-02-22 00:15:45Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Only problem is its all digital and to me untrstworthy. They pixelate things not to hide them but to accustum the mind of the viewer to the supposition its really an accurate picture og 'whats there' its just the tech that is inadequate'.
> As for satellites when someone can exlain in simple english how they stay up there withourt any means of propulsion hell will freeze over.


I’ve heard stories of people discovering crashed satellites attatched to giant balloons. Which honestly kindve makes sense for the ones that are supposed to be in “geosynchronous orbit” with maybe just small thrusters to correct for slight deviations 

To me it’s a lot more believable that they never move. Rather than that they’re launched into orbit at the same speed the earth is supposedly rotating.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-02-22 09:35:39Reaction Score: 0




Mabzynn said:


> For some reason I've never really gone on google maps over the deserts in Egypt.
> 
> Pretty obvious what caused the desertification:
> 
> ...


Electrical storms caused by when our electric sun is in recharge mode?


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-02-27 06:17:24Reaction Score: 1


I never could relate ancient Egypt to anything close to human history. They cant be grouped with the indo-europeans, they cant be grouped with the semites, nor with hamites, ethiopians, old europeans (basques and tartessians), fino-ugric or turkic populations. They are just isolated, and they always looked alien to me. Their clothes, their statues and frescoes, those hieroglyphs, they all look very strange, otherwordly. I dont think they were from Earth, but from another planet.

And today, after reading Fomenko giving the date of 1185AD to the round zodiac of Dendera, their alieness just increased even more. Then you have fiction works like Stargate depicting them as aliens. TPTB like to show the lies as news and the truth as fiction.

Why Napoleon bombed their temples and monuments? Something is off here, and TPTB is hiding it from us.


----------

